# [Illustrator CS2] Mehrere AI-Dateien zusammenfügen?



## ctp (31. Mai 2007)

Hi

Ich habe eine Frage. Wie kann ich in Illustrator mehrere AI-Dateien zusammenfügen, ohne dass mir alle Ebenen in den unterschiedlichen Dateien verloren gehen? Weder als platzieren noch über einfaches Copy + Paste ist es möglich, die verschiedenen vorhandenen Ebenen zu übertragen. Illustrator setzt dabei bei mir alles in eine einzige Ebene zusammen.

Ich würde mich über eine Lösung freuen, da es nicht so angenehm ist, jede einzelne Ebene einzeln zu übertragen. Funktioniert zwar auch, ist aber doch etwas nervig auf Dauer...

Gruß, ctp


----------



## eggrafx (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo, im Ebenen-Manager eine neue Ebene anlegen. Und dann mit Strg+c denn neuen Inhalt kopieren, die neue Ebene auswählen, und Strg+f einfügen. So hast du Zwei Ebenen die du unterschiedlich auswählen kannst.

Oder In-Design, ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.


----------



## ctp (1. Juni 2007)

tja, das funktioniert ja leider nicht, das einfache Copy + Paste. 

Vielleicht habe ich mich oben etwas unklar ausgedrückt, was mein Problem ist. War im Eifer des Frustes wohl etwas kurz  

Ich habe zwei Dateien. In Datei 1 sind 7 unterschiedliche Ebenen mit vielen Vektoren drin und in Datei 2 10 Ebenen. Wenn ich jetzt in Datei 1 alles markiere und über CP in Datei 2 einfüge erhalte ich alle Vektoren der Ursprungsebenen 1-7 auf einer einzigen Ebene und leider nicht auf 7 verschiedenen Ebenen, die sogar auch noch am besten so beschriftet sind, wie es das bei der Ursprungsdatei war. 

Und jetzt ist halt die Frage, wie schaffe ich es, alle 7 Ebenen auf einen Schlag mit allen ebenenspezifischen Vektoren ohne Veränderung in Datei 2 zu bekommen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2007)

Hi,
also da wirst du sehr schlechte Karten haben. Du must dann alles von Hand per Copy And Paste auf deinen Ebenen verteilen.

Gruß


----------



## eggrafx (1. Juni 2007)

Dann probier mal das: mach in Deinem Dokument eine neue Ebene, und zieh im Ebenen-Manager die anderen Ebenen dort hinein. Und dann so wie ich erst geschrieben habe.


"Hallo, im Ebenen-Manager eine neue Ebene anlegen. Und dann mit Strg+c denn neuen Inhalt kopieren, die neue Ebene auswählen, und Strg+f einfügen. So hast du Zwei Ebenen die du unterschiedlich auswählen kannst."

so solte es gehen.


----------



## ctp (4. Juni 2007)

mmh habs jetzt per Hand übertragen. Wie gesagt, nicht schön, funktioniert aber... 

Hab jetzt, um ehrlich zu sein, deinen Vorschlag nicht mehr ausprobiert eggrafx, da illustrator bisher aber bei allem kopierten nur die einzelnen Vektorangaben übertrug und nicht die Ebenenangaben, glaube ich nicht, dass es funktionieren wird.
Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten.

c


----------

